
Joel Spolsky: Fire and Motion - terminaljunkid
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2002/01/06/fire-and-motion/
======
hotdox
I respect Joel and his experience. I just don't see connection between first
part of article (unable to start) and second one (fire and motion). Can you
make it more clear for me?

